# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Highscreen Boost - «долгоиграющий» Android-фон

## ZayLaw

Компания «Вобис Компьютер» представила новый смартфон – Highscreen Boost. Главной особенностью модели является аккумулятор емкостью 4 160 мАч; для сравнения: в смартфонах среднего класса практически всегда используются батареи на 1 500-2 000 мАч, а во флагманских моделях – на 2 000-2 500. 

Учитывая «природную прожорливость» операционной системы Android, смартфоны под ее управлением обычно работают не более одного-двух дней. Highscreen Boost необходимо подзаряжать не чаще раза в 5-7 дней. Это рекорд для рынка: ранее самыми мощными батареями – на 3 300 мАч – оснащались модели Motorola серии RAZR MAXX. Аккумулятор указанного объема обеспечивает им 3-4 дня автономной работы. 
Highscreen Boost построен на базе двухъядерного 1,4-гигагерцевого процессора Qualcomm MSM8225 Snapdragon S4. Модель обладает 1 Гб оперативной памяти, камерой с разрешением 8 мегапикселей, двумя слотами для установки SIM-карт, а также 4,3-дюймовым IPS-экраном с разрешением 540 х 960 точек. Функционирует новинка под управлением операционной системы Android 4.1.2 Jelly Bean.
Продажи Highscreen Boost начались в конце февраля. Рекомендованная розничная цена модели -8 990 рублей. 
Как и другие продукты Highscreen, модель Boost обеспечивается годичной гарантией с бесплатной доставкой в московский сервисный центр из любого уголка страны курьерской службой Почты России. 

Сравнение Highscreen Boost с другим «долгоиграющим» хитом на Android – Motorola XT910 RAZR MAXX:

----------

